# Overclocking Q8200 on P5G41T-M LX3



## 4hya

can anyone help me overclocking this one..

can find documents discussing how to find...

CPU freq
DRAM freq
PCI-express Frew
Memory Voltage
NB Voltages
VTT Voltages
CPU Vcore
Auto PSi
(these are the options available in my BIOS settings..)



my heetsink is deepcool ice edge 400FE
PSU is 600W
CPU is q8200 @ 2333
RAM 4GB @ 1333MHz


----------



## Tyree

PC Specs? 
PreBuilt--Brand name & Model Number
Custom Build--Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## loda117

Why do you think you have the need for over clocking? 

That PSU what is the make and model


----------



## 4hya

the pc is currently overclocked at 2.6ghz. and I think I can go further to 3.4(that's what google says)


----------



## loda117

Ok.. but is there a reason for this over clocking?


----------



## 4hya

the main reason is that i would like to squeeze more juice from my cpu since my job is in multimedia. need more clock speed in rendering vids. that's why. and currently can't afford to buy new components


----------



## 4hya

PSU is genie power 600W. mobo is asus p5g41t-m lx3. ram is 2x Elixir 2gb 1333MHz.


----------



## loda117

I would replace the psu before overclocking since over clocking is gonna need more juice plus good quality power 
Read the following article, explains a lot more 
Overclocking Intel's Core 2 Quad Q8200 : Guide: Overclocking AMD And Intel CPUs On A Budget

Always overclock little bit test the system to make sure its not going to crash, move up again and test and so on write down all the settings with voltages etc on a paper 
when you hit the crash around the desired speeds go back to the last good configurations you have and stay there test more and monitor temps


----------



## 4hya

I've hit 399 fsb and run some test for 1 hr. so far. no crashes. but when i try to raise it up to 400. the pc won't boot ;p. maybe that's a stable oc for me. since that's the highest fsb it can boot. temps are 64C max at prime95 

i'm considering replacing the psu one of these days. just need more money. hehehe


----------



## loda117

ideal would be 400 but try it once you have replaced the PSU


----------



## 4hya

can't afford for a good one. what power rating should i buy? is 500w sufficient?


----------



## 4hya

is hec raptor 500w ok?


----------



## 4hya

im considering of replacing my ram. w/c is better? pqi or kingston?


----------



## loda117

I have had a good luck with Kingston 1600

Newegg.com - Kingston HyperX Blu 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model KHX1600C9D3B1K2/4GX

you will have to OC to get 1600


As for PSU 80+ has to be 
Seasonic, XFX, Corssair (not the GS, or CS models but all others)


----------



## greenbrucelee

hec is crap.

You should be running a good quality psu such as corsair,xfx or seasonic.

You still havent told us your full specs what graphics card are you running?

You will probably have to increase the voltage for the cpu to get to 400 but I would not do it with your psu or the hec or you might have big problems.


----------



## 4hya

full spec. 
intel q8200
asus p5g41t-m lx3
2x elixir 2GB 1333MHz
1GB geforce 9500gt 
psu is genie power crap. hehehe
1TB seagate sata
330GB seagate sata
deepcool iceedge 400FE cpu cooler


I've succefully overclocked it to 2.80GHz or 399 FSB. multiplier is 7

so far. no bsod on prime95 @2.80

hoping to reach 400+

but when i'm trying to set it to 400FSB, the pc won't boot nor reach BIOS POST. and when i re-power the system. the POST displays overclocking failed. hahahahaha


----------



## greenbrucelee

you will need a better psu so your able to raise the vcore.

have you set the ram voltage to the manufacturers stated voltage?

have you made sure the ram has not gone over its rated speed? (when you increase the fsb everything on the fsb will also increase).

have you set the graphics card pcie speed to 100?


----------



## 4hya

all other settings are set to auto except for
fsb:399
dram:1200+ something. 

rated speed of ram is 1333


----------



## 4hya

gonna buy new psu one of these days. just wanna polish more of the settings I might need setting it correctly


----------



## greenbrucelee

welll you need to do what I said

keep the ram speed with in its specs (as it will go up when you raise the fsb.

you need to set the graphics card pcie setting to 100 as this too will also go up

you also need to set the ram voltage to the manufacturers recommended setting.


----------



## 4hya

i'ved set pcie to 100 w/o changing the other oc'ed setting w/c used to work. after setting to 100. the pc won't boot nor POST. hahahhaa


----------



## greenbrucelee

then you need to do a cmos reset and back of on the overclock until you can up the voltage.


----------



## 4hya

the ram mnfcturer's rating is 1.5v. and the rate speed is 1333mhz. does tht mean I have to set the dram freq to 1250 instead of 1500+? when i set to 1250. the ratio is 5:8


----------



## 4hya

is there anyway I can compute the voltages to use?


----------



## greenbrucelee

no you do not change the ram speed at all when you change the fsb the ram speed will change automatically but whilst increasing the fsb you do not let the ram go over its rated speed so if the ram speed is 1333 whilst raising the fsb do not let it go past 1333. set its voltage to 1.5.

There is no magic voltage settings for the cpu as every cpu (even the same make) is different overclocking is not a quick thing it takes time to get the perfect settings. You only ever increase the vcore by 1 increment if that doesn't help you do it again by 1 increment.

doing crazy settings and voltage increases is a sure fire way of destroying your cpu.


----------



## 4hya

yeah. that's what i've observed. setting my dram freq higher than the rated seems make the pc unbootable. but when i set it to a step lower. it's able to boot the pc up w/ the same settings. this process is tedious. setting it up high one level. setting it down one level. but i aint givin' up. gonna try all to reach my target speed. hehehehe


----------



## 4hya

i've read some docs explaining that raising up nb voltage helps reach hogher fsb. is that true?


----------



## greenbrucelee

yes it can but I tend to set them to lowest possible voltage as you will understand the raising the voltage will increase the heat.

Now I have an e8400 3GHz @ 4GHz with 4GB 1066MHz ram these are the settings I used and hopefully willl give you an idea

Oveclocking set to manual
Intel speedstep and c1e disabled
FSB 443 which makes the ram run at 1064Mhz 5:6 ratio and the cpu @ 4GHz
vcore at 1.218
ram voltage @ 2v
nb and sb at lowest voltage
ram timings manually entered as 4-4-4-12

Do not believe anything that says a 1:1 ratio is better for the ram as it isn't 5:6 is perfectly fine as technically it is 1:1 if you do the maths

I have ran at 4.2GHz but the temps were a bit too high for my liking the settings were basically the same apart from the FSB.


----------



## 4hya

problem is. these are the settings availble to my mobo
CPU freq
DRAM freq
PCI-express Freq
Memory Voltage
NB Voltages
VTT Voltages
CPU Vcore (option is +50mv,+100mv,+150mv)
Auto PSi

no control for sb voltage. 
how can i tell if the voltage is too high or too low? 

the board has g41 chipset


----------



## 4hya

saw the timings options. but its too many.


----------



## 4hya

here's the screenshots of my current settings in CPU-Z


----------



## greenbrucelee

you dont specifically have to change any other settings like the sb and nb just that some people do.

you will only know your settings are wrong or voltages are wrong when the system wont boot or you get a blue screen of death


----------



## Sinnister

hey guys where did you find the RAM timing option on the P5G41T-M-LX3??

I have 402 and i can't find the timings,

settings:

Q6600 at 333FSB = 3Ghz
RAM at auto to compute 667 or 1333 but the timings = 7-7-7-34-84

These timings i believe are making me BSOD in games.

everything else is auto! any help?

thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee

Sinnister said:


> hey guys where did you find the RAM timing option on the P5G41T-M-LX3??
> 
> I have 402 and i can't find the timings,
> 
> settings:
> 
> Q6600 at 333FSB = 3Ghz
> RAM at auto to compute 667 or 1333 but the timings = 7-7-7-34-84
> 
> These timings i believe are making me BSOD in games.
> 
> everything else is auto! any help?
> 
> thanks


your timings should be in the secton where you set the fsb. You cant put any old timmings in you put in the timings set for the ram

it will be the auto settings you have that are causing your issues with the manual settings. everything should be auto or manual not a mixture.

BTW please start your own thread.


----------



## 4hya

when I get 400 fsb, the pc won't boot,
the PC boots on these settings

fsb 399
pcie freq auto
vtt auto
dram auto
vcore +150mV
auto psi Disabled
DRAM Timing by SPD Auto


----------



## greenbrucelee

well yu should set the pcie frequency to 100

like I said you dont actually have to change anything else

raise the vcore voltage to the next available increment and see if it will boot. Not every cpu is the same and not everyone iwll get the same results even with the exact same rig.

399 on the fsb may be your limit.


----------



## 4hya

setting pcie freq to 100 or any other value causes my pc not to boot w/ fsb399. and the pc only boots at pcie set to auto


----------



## greenbrucelee

well that means you need to raise the vcore voltage or back the overcko of. If you do not set the pcie frequency to 100 then you are pushing the graphics card which can lead to potential damage


----------



## 4hya

then I'll really have to set it 100... vcore settings is +50mV, +100mV, and +150mV. neither of them make the PC boot


----------



## greenbrucelee

that is not the cpu vcore (please post a pic of your bios)

the vcore voltages should go like this for example 1.12 1.13, 1.14 etc etc


----------



## 4hya

those are my current settings..


----------



## greenbrucelee

your dram speed doesn't look right select it and try to get a setting nearer the rams proper speed

also you need to set the dram voltage to what the manufacturer states for that ram and not leave it on auto

the vcore voltage is yellow meaning back off the voltage now. red obviosuly means your gonna damage something and green means ok

where it ys vcore voltage in hardware monitor can you change that?


----------



## 4hya

my ram is Kingston 4gb DDDR3 1333MHz.

so. setting it to 1596 renders the computer unbootable.
it's the highest dram speed in my case.
1.5V is the voltage rating of my RAM

the vcore voltage on the hardware monitor is read only.
cannot alter

do I have to mod my BIOS to unlock those settings?


----------



## greenbrucelee

no you need to set as close to 1333 as you can get and mean not over 1333

if it says on the ram itself 1.5 is the highest then set it to 1.5 manually

the ram speed like the cpu speed when left on auto fluctuate and when overclocking you can't do this as it needs a constant value

no you do not update your bios. Bios flashing is only to adress hardware problems like certain types of ram not working or for other hardware issues


----------



## 4hya

then that means . my pc has fsb wall of 399... cause any setting I set. my pc won't boot @ fsb400


----------



## greenbrucelee

that will be the cpu most likely.

not all CPUs are equal.

My setup is clocked to 4GHz whilst I know 3 people with the exam same setup and none of them can get passed 3.7


----------



## 4hya

haha... that's maybe it.. one more thing

I can't get it to work on fsb399 when setting the pcie freq to 100.. or even the highest 150.
the pc refuses to POST.

all I can do to make the pc boot is to set it to auto. but you said it is dangerous to set to auto. . yet. my system is stable in this setup.

is there any software to view what is the real world pcie freq? or any way to theoretically compute it?


----------



## greenbrucelee

I have just read an article that says your cpu doesn't like to be overclocked and 354 on the FSB will be its limit Overclocking Intel's Core 2 Quad Q8200 : Guide: Overclocking AMD And Intel CPUs On A Budget


----------



## 4hya

how would I conpute the actual pcie freq with my current fsb? is there any formula for determining that?


----------



## greenbrucelee

I have told you many times there is no compute pcie frequency it is 100 nothing more nothing less

looks like you will never get a decent OC out of that cpu


----------

